# Gun Shot Wound--HELP!!!



## PaulaW (Nov 20, 2008)

Pt with gun shot wound seen in office from different state.
Pt has gun shot wound to abdomen, also subphrenic abscess from a lap appy in Florida.
My question is what modifier could be used for the abscess in post operative period by different physician?

Thank you in advance for your help
Paula


----------



## reichtina320 (Nov 20, 2008)

Couldn't you use mod 55 for post operative management?

Thanks


----------



## cmartin (Nov 20, 2008)

I think postop management only works if the original doc filed as surgery only.  I don't think you need a modifier when the patient's in the postop period for surgery by someone outside of your own group.
C.Martin CPC-GENSG


----------



## aguelfi (Nov 21, 2008)

You don't need one.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 21, 2008)

*Can you clarify scenario*



PaulaD said:


> Pt with gun shot wound seen in office from different state.
> Pt has gun shot wound to abdomen, also subphrenic abscess from a lap appy in Florida.
> My question is what modifier could be used for the abscess in post operative period by different physician?
> 
> ...



Paula,
Can you clarify this scenario ...
Is the patient presenting to your office with a gunshot wound?
Is the patient coming to you with the abscess?
Was the patient treated out of state for the gunshot wound and now has come to you for just the abscess?

Or ... was patient treated for lap appy out of state; now is in your state and presents with a gun shot wound, and incidentally you discover that there is an abscess from the lap appy?

And, what codes are you using? Is this a surgery, or an E/M?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

